# Animegrafik in Games [Im richtigen Forumsbereich?]



## illousion (5. November 2014)

Hi,

Ich interessiere mich ein wenig für Game Design/Development und als Anime Fan stellt sich mir schon sehr lange die Frage, warum es keine Spiele mit vernünftiger Anime-Grafik gibt. Alles, was ich kenne, sieht aus wie lieblos zusammengepackte kugeln aus billiger 3D-Animation.

Übersehe ich Spiele oder ist so etwas, das ich suche nie realisiert worden?
Die mir bekannten Spiele (z.b. Irgendwelche F2P/P2W MMORPGs) sind klatschbunt und haben keine Atmosphäre, des Weiteren lieblos gestaltet. Wenn es möglich ist Fotorealistische Spiele zu machen, warum dann keine ernsthafte Comic-/Animegrafik die nicht nach Kindergarten oder Nintendo DS Qualität aussieht? :/

Danke für Antworten
Illousion


----------



## bingo88 (5. November 2014)

Ich befürchte, die meisten Entwickler/Publisher sehen einfach keinen Markt für eine derartige Optik. Es kann sein, dass das im asiatischen Raum entsprechende Spiele gibt, aber da kenne ich mich nun wirklich nicht aus


----------



## LalalukaOC (5. November 2014)

Die meißten Spiele mit solcher Grafik werden für den Europäischen Markt umgemodelt alle Spielfiguren werden Laut dem Publishern auf Europäische Werte geändert.
Ein Beispiel dafür ist Wildstar das wurde über zwei Monate für die Europäische Version verändert da die Figuren zu "Asiatisch" aussahen. Das war jetzt nicht umbedigt Anime aber verdeutlicht die Denkweise der Publisher die wollen nur verkaufen und Shooter verkaufen sich in Europa nunmal besser.


----------



## Galford (5. November 2014)

Wie wäre es mit Ni No Kuni? Gibt es allerdings nicht für den PC. Oder ist dir das zu kindisch?

Es gibt doch auch Spiele zu Naruto auf dem PC. Ich kenn mich da nicht so aus. Vielleicht mal auf Steam nach "Naruto" suchen.

Und was ist mit XIII? Gut, nicht Anime, aber immerhin Comic-Grafik.

Edit: Zu Legend of Korra gibt es jetzt auch ein Spiel. Hat aber eher schlechte Wertungen bekommen.


----------



## 45thFuchs (5. November 2014)

Borderlands 2,was wohl eher soviel wie comic bedeutet


----------



## bofferbrauer (5. November 2014)

Hier könntest du fündig werden: Ren'Ai Archive

Sind allerdings zum größten Teil Visual Novels, und die sind nicht jedermanns Sache


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. November 2014)

Nicht wirklich Anime aber zumindest Comiclook hat The Walking Dead (Telltale). Das Spiel ist richtig gut. Kannst dir ein LP z.B von Sarazar angucken, der macht es richtig stimmig.


----------



## illousion (6. November 2014)

Was mir persönlich einfällt unter Comic ist noch torchlight 2, bzw das LoL Summoner Rift update, aber kann man Grafik in der Art auch für Ego Perspektiven nutzen, sodass das ganze immernoch hochauflösend dargestellt ist und wie würde man Bäume darstellen? :/

Edit: okay borderlands 2 macht das ganz gut


----------



## Grestorn (6. November 2014)

Nächste Woche erscheint Valkyria Chronicles für den PC. Das werd ich mir auf jeden Fall holen, nachdem ich es für die PS3 ausgelassen habe. Vielleicht was für Dich?


----------

